# Help me stock my new 30g!!



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey there everyone, i am a new member. A friend was moving and gave me his 30g setup. I cleaned the tank rather well when i got it home. It still had a pleco that is about 6 1/2 inches and some other small fish. So after reading, im hoping that those 2 fish are taking care of my first cycling stage right now.

The tank is 30 gallons, with a aquaclear 50 filter. My water temps currently with my heather at 70% are around 70-74f. I have not done a pH test on my tank yet i will be very soon. I have a picture of the tank i will include. If you will notice the right side of my tank is kind of bare. I would like to grow some live plants there.

* Cant include picture yet will ASAP *

Ok now to question everyone out there, what is going to fit well in my tank. With the little research i have done this is what i have come up with.

*
5 Otto's
6 Fancy Guppies(males)
? Suggestions Please
*

Now to discuss this. I like the idea of schools what is another group of fish i could add here?

Sorry to ramble this is my first post and im excited to get the tank setup. I will be getting rid of the 2 fish that came with this tank, the plecto and other small fish. The tank has been setup for quite sometime, but its been setup in my place and clean for only 2 days now. How much longer should i let those 2 fish cycle this tank for until i get rid of them and introduce my guppies and otto's slowly, ending with the loaches in a month or two.

- Thanks for reading!!


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Zerim.

Welcome to the forums. You might want to check what kind of pleco you have. If it is the common pleco, it would grow to 2ft. I made that mistake on my 37gal tank. I actually have just captured him and will be returning him to my LFS.

Others with more experience would be able to help with regards to stocking.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Zerim said:


> The Loaches put me over the 1 inch to 1 gallon rule, but with them living on the bottom of the tank will they be ok? If i could even get a 4th that would be awsome, but i may have to come up with another option other than loaches. If they are ok in this setup i would make sure to line the bottom with sand. If they are not what would be a good alternative?
> 
> The tank has been setup for quite sometime, but its been setup in my place and clean for only 2 days now. How much longer should i let those 2 fish cycle this tank for until i get rid of them and introduce my guppies and otto's slowly, ending with the loaches in a month or two.


I would suggest a 2" layer of play sand (Home Depot sells a cheap Quickcrete bag), just make sure you rinse it or it will cloud your water. Also, for live plants, consider a 1" bottom layer of an iron-rich substance like Laterite and/or peat moss. Some on here like putting Eco-Complete plant-specific substrate on top of the sand, but I would advise against this as you are keeping loaches.

Buy a water testing kit that will measure ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate (NH3, NO2, NO3). The results of these tests are the only way you will be able to tell when your tank is properly cycled. After no less than a week, your cycle will be established when you see zero ppm ammonia, zero ppm nitrite, and some nitrate (20ppm-80ppm). Sadly you are using fish as fuel for this process, but they seem big enough to handle being poisoned.


Your temperature is ideal, leave it there.

You will be overstocked, but with proper filtration (2x the tank's capacity, so enough filtration for a 60 gallon tank) and some live plants you should be fine with that fish population.


----------



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks GTM, if that is the case it will prob be a while until i get loaches. Ill try to let my tank grow a little and if its working out well i will add the extra filtration and maybe take a few fish out to add the loaches. Can anyone suggest a good alternative to the loaches for this setup?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a shrimp lover myself. Much lower bio-load, very docile, and great eye candy.


----------



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey thats a pretty good idea shrimp wouldnt have any problems with the otto's or guppies would they?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fully grown shrimp, no. Baby shrimp, maybe. Amano Shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp are my favorites, but Ghost shrimp are available at most pet stores and are equally as great.


----------



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

Guy at the pet store checked its water with test strips, everything looked good. I got rid of the plecto and added 4 new fancy guppies. I'm thinking i will wait a week and add a few otto's and 2 more guppies.


----------



## See Ya LATER 73 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive got a few goldfish, 2 plecos, and a eclipse catfish in my 30g


----------



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

It sounds like 2 or 3 ottos will be fine for my tank. I want to add another school of small fish and some ground critters. Shrimp or something that would go well and help the tank maintain itself.


----------



## Zerim (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey im bumping this post to update everyone on my progress. I got a test kit and have my levels. 

*pH - 7.6
Nitrite - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - Around 10 ppm*

I have had 4 guppies in the tank for a week now. Will be adding new fish soon, still trying to decide what to get. Any advice is great!!


----------

